# Favorite Famous Trainer?



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Buck Brannaman, hands down. Never met him, probably never will, but I absolutely adore everything I have seen him do.

As for personal experiences, I did a course a couple years ago and really admired the techniques of the man, lets call him G, that taught horse handling. He was an older man, and expected his horses to respect him the same way he respected them. He use a mixture of methods, some similar to Parelli, some reminiscent of the 'old' ways. The best part was, he never told us what was the right way or the wrong way. He encouraged us to use our own experiences and to take on board bits and pieces from everywhere. He never really told us what to do - he gave us advice and suggestions, and he showed us different methods with the same horse so that we could differentiate between with methods made a horse behave better or worse. It was absolutely incredible, and I learned so much in just 6 months of his lessons.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

That sounds really cool!!!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I have gleaned information from a number of trainers but I favor those more on the humble side.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I like a couple, none above the rest though. Ones like Buck Brannaman, John Lyons, and Pat


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Tom Bass. R.P. Glenn.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm with ya Tobysthebesthorseever I really like Monty Roberts too!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah! He's just so amazing!!!! I've read all his books (I think) and I've watched videos. When I get my degree in buisness (in a looking time from now, I'm only eighth grade) I want to do an internship with him if I can.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

*loooong time. Stupid autocorrect


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Ummm...sorry, I have to take that back my brain misstated Monty Roberts with Mark Rashid, I really like him. Monty Roberts is....different, I'm not a big fan of him. Some of his stuff is good but most I really don't buy into. I feel like he is too much of buddy or friend to his horse instead of the leader.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I love Tom Dorrance, Monte, Buck, John Lyons and Pat...:wink:

NOT Tommie Turvey or Rick....:twisted::hide:


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah. I've heard of Pat Parelli, and I know that TOOONS of people like him...but why? I'm not saying he's bad-I'm just curious as to why? I like to get as much information as possible. So what does he do that sets him apart from the others?


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Tobysthebesthorseever said:


> Yeah. I've heard of Pat Parelli, and I know that TOOONS of people like him...but why? I'm not saying he's bad-I'm just curious as to why? I like to get as much information as possible. So what does he do that sets him apart from the others?


For me, it was the whole method being a little 'softer' maybe? I was new to horses with a nutcase horse. It was something that fit what my mare needed at the time and something that helped me understand horses in simple terms. The 'horsenality' thing really helped me. Placing my horse in a category helped me understand how to deal with her.

I've been to a couple of his clinics. I was a Saavy Club Member for a couple years. I personally just really enjoy his laid back personality. He is humorous, entertaining and is good with people. I don't care for Linda. I think she uses Pat's status as her own and can be a little confused herself at times and uncoordinated.

I have now 'graduated' from Parelli....not in a level...just in developing more horse knowlege where I think some of the Parelli stuff is quite comical now. I no longer believe in the jiggle the rope with the snap hitting the horse thing and I definately don't believe in the stand still or sit in a chair while the horse runs around you as lunging. For me now, I have ventured out onto other avenues with some other trainers and understand more of the philosophy in training horses (at least from my perspective) and am happy mixing up techniques to suit my needs.

I still would love to go to one of the Parelli clinics again, not because I worship his techniques as the 'only' one....but because I really like him and the show. He is very inspirational and funny....very entertaining. I would also like to see Monty, John/Josh or Buck...or even some of the underdogs with similar styles....even some of the ones that have done the Mustand Challenge.

Here is my daughter, Pat and myself....


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you for helping me understand!!! 

I'm hoping to-someday-visit Monty Roberts' farm and hopefully *fingers crossed* will so an internship someday!! I just think that he's so cool. I love his "think like a horse" mentality. I'll have to look into Pat Parelli. 

Thank you!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Buck Brannaman


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Monty Roberts, Pat Parelli, Ingrid Klimke, and many others. I really liked Her father, Reiner Klimke. I feel that you can learn something from every trainer. Wether it's a new technique or something you shouldn't do.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

^^^
very true!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I like Buck and I'm starting to pay more attention to Martin Black.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

I've been hearing a lot about Buck (brannaman(?))

I'll have to google his methods I think.....


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Doug Carpenter


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Klaus Hempfling - works for me and my horse.


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

I like to pull little pieces from different trainers. I might not like their whole style or training method, but I love pulling out tidbits that will fit my horse or the situation. 

My current favorite trainer/clinician is Guy McLean. His method is a little different, but it seems effective and he's so humble and funny. His horses clearly respect him as a leader and even if they occasionally act out at a show he treats it with humor and turns it into a lesson for both the horse and the audience.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a fan of Clinton Anderson's methods. They've worked really well for my boy, but I'm not steadfast to any particular program or trainer. I adjust to fit the horse I'm working with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

In the '70's I learned from John Lyon. It worked for me. However, I think Clinton introduced us to a lot which had not been seen or done previously. Not a fan of Parelli. A little too full of himself for my liking. Some of his methods are ok though and obviously work for different people.

I do think it is good for us to watch and observe as many training methods as possible, glean a little from each and apply what works for us.

In the early days, we only had books which told us what to do. Now we are so lucky to actually be able to view training on TV and obtain movies for home use. I'd like to think it has helped us all to become better trainers, but unfortunately much I've seen out there, doesn't convince me.

Lizzie


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

My trainer told me that she couldn't afford the dressage teacher she wanted, and she tried and tried again to watch, and finally her friend who took lessons "hired" her to videotape her so she could watch it at home. My trainer's payment was to watch the lesson and watch the video, that's how she learned dressage, at least at first. I guess different methods work for everyone. 

Btw-FeatheredFeet- your avatar is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks. That is Playboy, my daughter's previous stallion. He's being exported back to England to live.

Lizzie


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Aww sad


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

I just watched that movie Buck about Buck Brannaman last night, he is an amazing trainer! He's now my new favorite. His story is sad but incredible. And the stuff he can do with horse is awesome! He can make that horse move effortlessly and he looks like he never even cues it!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Klaus Ferdinand Hempfling is my favourite, and I've also gained lots of insight from Karen Rohlf and Ingela Larsson Smith.


----------

